# General > PC & Console Gaming >  7 PS3 games for sale

## ColinWhittaker

All 7 games for £10


1. Shift 2 Unleashed
2. F1 2011
3. Split/Second Velocity
4. Grand Turismo 5 Prologue
5. Racedriver Grid
6. Aliens vs Predator 7. Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box

----------

